# Bolt HDD Upgrade Issue



## RTNDO128 (Dec 2, 2016)

I have a 500GB Bolt on TE4 that has had symptoms of a failing HDD for about 6+ months now. I ended up buying a 1TD Crucial SSD to replace it. Upon installing the drive, I was stuck at the "Starting Up" screen. I found a video that recommended rolling back to TE3 and reinstalling the new drive after doing the guided setup on the old drive.

I am currently back on TE3 with the new 1TB drive working as it should. I may be in the minority here but I definitely prefer the look of TE4. Will doing the update to TE4 at this point get me stuck at the "Starting Up" screen again?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

RTNDO128 said:


> I have a 500GB Bolt on TE4 that has had symptoms of a failing HDD for about 6+ months now. I ended up buying a 1TD Crucial SSD to replace it. Upon installing the drive, I was stuck at the "Starting Up" screen. I found a video that recommended rolling back to TE3 and reinstalling the new drive after doing the guided setup on the old drive.
> 
> I am currently back on TE3 with the new 1TB drive working as it should. I may be in the minority here but I definitely prefer the look of TE4. Will doing the update to TE4 at this point get me stuck at the "Starting Up" screen again?


Unfortunately yes.


----------



## RTNDO128 (Dec 2, 2016)

jmbach said:


> Unfortunately yes.


Well that's unfortunate. I'll have to track down an HDD that works with TE4. Thank you!


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

jmbach said:


> Unfortunately yes.


Why is that, has anyone figured it out definitively? I have noticed Seagate has Ironwolf NAS type SSDs available now. They are not cheap but has anyone tried one in a Tivo?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

tommage1 said:


> Why is that, has anyone figured it out definitively? I have noticed Seagate has Ironwolf NAS type SSDs available now. They are not cheap but has anyone tried one in a Tivo?


I started looking into why certain drives work and do not work. Hit a couple of stumbling blocks and having problems getting around them.


----------



## multiple (Aug 26, 2007)

Please reply to this thread if you identified another affected drive:

List of drives that don't boot under TE4 21.x on Bolt

I think Crucial get's a few SSD drives manufactured for them by Micron (OEM). Micron SSDs do run into this issue you reported.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

jmbach said:


> I started looking into why certain drives work and do not work. Hit a couple of stumbling blocks and having problems getting around them.


Ok, some drives just do not work with TE4 fresh install. Has anyone tried an MFST copy of a perfectly working TE4 drive to one of the drives that will not format in a fresh install? I also wonder if the copy fails to boot in the Bolt if replacing the original perfectly working drive would work. Assuming nothing changed on either drive of course.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

tommage1 said:


> Ok, some drives just do not work with TE4 fresh install. Has anyone tried an MFST copy of a perfectly working TE4 drive to one of the drives that will not format in a fresh install? I also wonder if the copy fails to boot in the Bolt if replacing the original perfectly working drive would work. Assuming nothing changed on either drive of course.


I have used MFSTools to copy a working drive on TE4 to a drive that does not boot via auto format and it still have the same issue. Stuck in the starting up screen.

I can put the original drive back in the Bolt after trying the above and everything is working again without data loss.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

jmbach said:


> I have used MFSTools to copy a working drive on TE4 to a drive that does not boot via auto format and it still have the same issue. Stuck in the starting up screen.
> 
> I can put the original drive back in the Bolt after trying the above and everything is working again without data loss.


Cool. Even if the copy had worked with one of the non compatible drives it would probably just "break" next time there is a software update.


----------

